# Where do you get your supplies?



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Where do you guys get your tugs, leashes, etc?

I have used Elite K9 (great service and fast delivery) and know of Hallmark K9. Where else have you guys ordered from?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

O'Brien's and Ray Allen, mostly.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bill Boatmans. Center ring collars, scents, drags, **** tongs, tracking collars and receivers. They got it all. They got Tough Foot ointment also.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ben Colbert said:


> Where do you guys get your tugs, leashes, etc?
> 
> I have used Elite K9 (great service and fast delivery) and know of Hallmark K9. Where else have you guys ordered from?


 We have everything custom made for us. Amish made...


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

I second Elite K9.

The prices are good, equipment is top notch, and most everything is mostly in stock.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

www.fullgripgear.com hes quick everything is hand made(sleeves,tugs,flirt poles, collars, and harnesses I have bought from him)

www.dogsportgear.com ( i have bought leashes from them and tugs)

www.fordogtrainers.com ( bite pillow and bite builder from them)


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

Horton's K9 and with a phone call, they will custom make anything you want.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

With bidding procedures and purchasing the way it is, just for the sake of expediancy I use a local pet store for water buckets, feed pans, chokers, hi visibility collars for the drug detectors and most general dog supplies. Hard Dog and Ray Allen for the more sturdy working gear including bite equipment etc. Low bid on canine car cages, Hot Dog systems and Bail outs, drug vaults for the cars and day boxes for the EDD's. Food is on contract.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Depending on what I need and what the prices are, I use a variety of all the places mentioned here. 

For Dog Trainers.com is okay, I have never had issues with them, but some have as far as delivery time....

SignatureK9.com is one I have used before. 

Kongs, balls and other pet type stuff I have also gotten at PetEdge.....I can get that stuff at cost and it is way cheaper too.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

supplements, herring oil etc - www.horseherbs.com
supplements, zinc and etc - www.howlingdogalaska.com
rope and cable stuff, fids - www.komout.com
first aid stuff, vet stuff, pad kote - www. jeffers.com
stainless buckets, bowls and grooming stuff - www.renspets.com
leashes, collars, harnesses, vests etc - make my own
booties - Aurora Booties
QCR and rails - http://www.paws-e-trax.com/

most of these are Canadian suppliers for those who are looking for them


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Signature K9, good bunch of guys with good equiptment. A plug for my homies. lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Tanya Whelan-Velasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Fullgripgear.com
prodogz.com 
dogsportgear.com


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll third dogsportgear.com. Good communication is key. :smile:


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Fordogtrainers.com can take awhile to get it depends on what its always taken at least 15 days for me to get what I order...


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually order most of my products from Signature K9. There fast and got good prices.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of my equipment (vests, packs, etc) is from Active Dogs or custom made. Can't beat PetEdge for regular supplies - buckets, leads, herm sprenger, etc


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I mosty order from Germany of course, but sometimes also US Shops namely Signature K-9, Hard Dogs, Combat K-9 and K-9 Storm. Just love their stuff.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm trying to find a third bid for drug safes for the trunk of a car. I already have Ray Allen and American Aluminum. Anyone know of a third?

DFrost


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

I like to use kircher canine consultants, I have found them to be very moderately priced and of high quality

Ben


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben, do you mean Kirchner, as in Charlie Kirchner? If so, a little known hero (in my opinion anyway) in police dog world.

DFrost


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

I concur with Kirchner's products. We have a bite suit from him and it is holding up well.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

Yes Dave, sorry it is Charlie Kirchner I have found him a great person to deal with, both reliable and very professional, I recommend him to anyone

Ben


----------

